# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  RS232 datu loggeris

## Vilnis

Labvakar!

Atradu šādu ierīci http://lv.rsdelivers.com/product/4d-...e/0426601.aspx. Būtu ļoti noderīga GPS un citu ierīču datu savākšanai.
Varbūt kādam ir pieredze ar šo vai ko līdzīgu?

Vilnis

----------


## Slowmo

Par logeri to īsti nevarētu nosaukt. Tā ir datu uzglabāšanas iekārta ar RS232 interfeisu. Daudz lētāk ir pašam pie mikrokontroliera piejūgt SD karti un rakstīt tur uz nebēdu.

----------


## Vilnis

Jau strādā iekārta, kas visu raksta uz datora. Veicot minimālas izmaiņas  PIC programmā, varētu pieslēgt šo iekārtu un tikt vaļā no datora.  "Dzelži" paliktu vecie. Varbūt ir citas līdzīgas iekārtas  par mazākām  naudām. Galvenais ir rezultāts.

----------


## Slowmo

Nu tādā gadījumā nav slikts variants. Vēl ērtās ir tikai variants, kurš raksta USB Flashatmiņā. Kaut kas šāds: http://www.parallax.com/tabid/768/Pr...4/Default.aspx
Bet tā - konkrētais aparāts uz RS232 lētāk dabūjams Farnelī. Bez piegādes maksas Baltelectron kantorī.

----------


## kvaris

Nezinu, vai par tēmu, bet kādreiz veiksmīgi no PIC eeprom pārsūtīju datus uz datoru caur COM portu, izmantojot programmu RS232 Data Logger.

----------

